# far ben sperare



## RockyBalboa

¡Hola a todos!
"Una tal dichiarazione, emessa per di più in apertura di lavoro, dovrebbe *far ben sperare*, e - di fatto - i riferimenti a Schuster e le citazione della sua opera, in questo libro sono poi numerosi; sennonché [...]".
"  Una tal declaración, proferida encima al comienzo del trabajo, nos haría esperar, y de hecho así es, que las referencias a Schuster y las citas de su obra, sean numerosas en este libro; excepto que [...]".
¿Les suena bien la traducción? No estoy seguro que el "far ben sperare" quiera expresar lo que puse en español. 
Y a propósito, en italiano, las rayas medias ¿no van pegadas a la primer y última palabra que encierran como lo hacen en español? Gracias desde ya.


----------



## chlapec

RockyBalboa said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> "Una tal dichiarazione, emessa per di più in apertura di lavoro, dovrebbe *far ben sperare*, e - di fatto - i riferimenti a Schuster e le citazione della sua opera, in questo libro sono poi numerosi; sennonché [...]".
> " Una tal declaración, realizada aún por encima al comienzo del trabajo, debería dar buenas expectativas, y, de hecho, las referencias a Schuster y las citas de su obra son numerosas en este libro; excepto que [...]".


 
Creo que la frase debes interpretarla así. Lo de las rayas pegadas creo que es universal, pero no lo sé.


----------



## Larroja

Concordo con chlapec sulla traduzione, la tua, rocky, in realtà contiene un lieve slittamento del senso. 
Quanto ai trattini, in italiano oggi è norma più comune lasciare uno spazio prima e dopo il trattino - per intenderci - invece che attaccarlo alle parole ivi comprese -in questo modo non si fa quasi più-. Qualche italiano che rafforzi la mia convinzione?


----------



## 0scar

Lo que yo leo
" Una tal declaración, y además proferida al comienzo del trabajo, bien debería esperarse , y de hecho , los referencias a Schuster y las citas de su obra, son muy numerosas en este libro; excepto que [...]".


----------



## Larroja

Perdonad, me he dado cuenta solo ahora de otra posibilidad: "sennonchè" no significa sólo "eccetto che", sino también algo como "tuttavia", como sinónimo de "sin embargo", "pero"... Aqui, sin contexto, no sabría cuál escoger.
Ciao tutti!


----------



## Silvia10975

Larroja said:


> Quanto ai trattini, in italiano oggi è norma più comune lasciare uno spazio prima e dopo il trattino - per intenderci - invece che attaccarlo alle parole ivi comprese -in questo modo non si fa quasi più-. Qualche italiano che rafforzi la mia convinzione?


Ciao 
Gli "inciso" – che sono più lunghi del segno meno –, hanno uno spazio prima e uno dopo, a meno che non siano seguiti da un segno di punteggiatura, in quel caso va il segno senza lo spazio.


----------



## RockyBalboa

0scar said:


> Lo que yo leo
> " Una tal declaración, y además proferida al comienzo del trabajo, bien debería esperarse , y de hecho , los referencias a Schuster y las citas de su obra, son muy numerosas en este libro; excepto que [...]".



Gracias a todos. Oscar, ¿aquí "bien debería esperarse" sería como "era de esperarse"? De ser así es un sentido distinto al de los antes mencionados.


----------



## 0scar

Si, es lo mismo que "era de esperarse"
El problema que le encuentro a la frase italiana, que da ganas de traducir como "bien debería hacer esperar", es que le falta un "che" al final para que sea "bien debería hacer esperar que [alguna cosa]"
También el "che" podría estar delante de "Una". "Che una tal dichiarazione..."


----------



## Silvia10975

"Far ben sperare" è una frase che va da sé, senza bisogno di aggiungere cosa.
Un altro esempio (trovato in giro per la rete): "Un nuovo farmaco fa ben sperare contro la malaria."
Il senso è che dà buone speranze di riuscita, di qualsiasi cosa si tratti


----------



## chlapec

0scar said:


> Si, es lo mismo que "era de esperarse"
> El problema que le encuentro a la frase italiana, que da ganas de traducir como "bien debería hacer esperar", es que le falta un "che" al final para que sea "bien debería hacer esperar que [alguna cosa]"
> También el "che" podría estar delante de "Una". "Che una tal dichiarazione..."


 
Eso es porque tu interpretación es incorrecta. 
"Dovrebbe far ben sperare" tiene sentido absoluto y significa, _aproximadamente_, lo que he propuesto anteriormente (debería dar buenas expectativas).


----------



## 0scar

Si, ya me habia dado cuenta de eso. Quiere decir "hace tener esperanzas" o algo similar pero en este contexto suena raro traducirlo asi, sin saber cuál es la  "Una tal dichiarazione."

" Una tal declaración, y además proferida al comienzo del trabajo, hace tener esperanza/es esperanzadora, y de hecho , los referencias a Schuster y las citas de su obra, son muy numerosas en este libro; excepto que..."


----------



## Larroja

Vi sottopongo due parafrasi, una in italiano e una in spagnolo, cercando di tirare le somme di quanto detto finora per chiarire definitivamente il senso della frase.

"Una dichiarazione come questa, per di più collocata all'inizio del lavoro, dovrebbe dare buone speranze; e - di fatto - i riferimenti a Schuster e le citazioni dalla sua opera, in questo libro, sono effettivamente numerosi; tuttavia..."

"Una declaración como ésta, y además colocada al principio del trabajo, debería dar buenas esperanzas; y - en efecto - las referencias a Schuster y la citas de su obra, en este libro, son realmente numerosas; pero..."

Ci siamo?


----------



## RockyBalboa

Muchas gracias a todos. Quedó claro el sentido (¡¡aunque en este foro siempre aparece alguien con alguna otra buena sugerencia o matiz!!).


----------



## Neuromante

Leyendo y releyendo la frase creo que el significado es otro completamente distinto.
Para empezar se refiere a una declaración (Que implica una opinión o una 'toma de partido) por parte del autor del libro. De esta declaración es deducible la "deuda" del autor a otro autor, Schuster, y esta "deuda" se concretizará a posteriori en el gran número de citas al mismo.
Además: Ese *E* abandonado _antes_ de la coma no me encaja

Propongo algo así como:

"Una tal dichiarazione, emessa per di più in apertura di lavoro, dovrebbe *far ben sperare*, e - di fatto - i riferimenti a Schuster e le citazione della sua opera, in questo libro sono poi numerosi; sennonché [...]".
"Semejante declaración (Una declaración como ésta), emitida además (Encima, sí el texto fuera más informal) al princio del trabajo, debería *poner sobre aviso/dejar(nos) las cosas claras...* y, de hecho, las citas/referencias a su obra, serán numerosas, si no es que...


Me salgo completamente de lo que dicen los demás, lo sé


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Ese *E* abandonado _antes_ de la coma no me encaja



Ciao Neuromante!
Quella *e*, semplicemente, anticipa un inciso... in che senso non ti quadra?



> "Semejante declaración (Una declaración como ésta), emitida además (Encima, sí el texto fuera más informal) al princio del trabajo, debería *poner sobre aviso/dejar(nos) las cosas claras...* y, de hecho, las citas/referencias a su obra, serán numerosas, si no es que...


Ciao Neuromante!
Non sono d'accordo... Se diciamo che una cosa "fa ben sperare" il senso non può avere una connotazione negativa. Un conto è dire "dovrebbe metterci sull'avviso", allora sì, la premessa non sarebbe buona. Ma in questo caso, al contrario, il gioco sta proprio nel fatto che le nostre speranze, assolutamente fondate da una serie di premesse, vengono stranamente disattese.
Per intenderci, io mi immagino un contesto di questo tipo: "L'opera di Schuster è di importanza capitale per il pensiero del secolo scorso", ha riconosciuto Tizio. Una dichiarazione come questa dovrebbe far ben sperare, e infatti Schuster e le sue opere nel libro di Tizio vengono citate a piene mani; tuttavia, a ben guardare, ogni volta che Tizio lo cita, ne contraddice anche le posizioni.

Ma a questo punto, caro Rocky, non potresti dirci chi dice cosa?


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
sono convinto che il problema di Neuromante (e anche, prima, di Oscar) viene del fatto che loro fanno una traduzione piuttosto diretta di quello "dovrebbe far ben sperare" in modo che lo interpretano come "debería hacer que nos esperásemos...", e perciò, si aspettano qualche altra cosa dopo la frase, che dovrebbe cominciare per "che". 
Ma, come Silvia ha ben spiegato, [...*"Far ben sperare" è una frase che va da sé, senza bisogno di aggiungere cosa.*]. 
Un altro esempio: "Le parole del preside fanno ben sperare". "Las palabras del presidente son esperanzadoras"


----------



## Neuromante

Advierto qué, en español, ni "poner sobre aviso" ni "dejar las cosas claras" tienen connotaciones negativas. Es más, casan perfectasmente con la explicación de Larroja

No me cuadra en cuanto que esos guiones están sustituyendo, en realidad, a comas. _E, di fatto, i riferimenti..._ Así que todo el resto de la frase para mí es una confirmación tangible de que las esperanzas se verían cumplidas. Y el "sennonché" anticipa un hecho (Que falta en el texto de Rocky) que niega todas las espectativas o al menos las contradice. En realidad la frase es.
...Una tale dichiarazione (Enunciada desde un primer momento) dobrebbe far ben pensare (Anunciaría la línea maestra del trabajo), sennonché...(Salvo porque se ve contradecida por ¿...?)

Quizás el final de mi propuesta de traducción lo cambiaría por "Salvo porqué"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Advierto qué, en español, ni "poner sobre aviso" ni "dejar las cosas claras" tienen connotaciones negativas. Es más, casan perfectasmente con la explicación de Larroja



Muy bien, en este caso estoy de acuerdo con tu traduccion, pero no me parece que salgas tanto de lo que dicen los demás. El sentido de la frase ya estaba claro para todos, ¿o me perdí algo?



> ... Una tale dichiarazione (Enunciada desde un primer momento) dovrebbe far ben pensare (Anunciaría la línea maestra del trabajo), sennonché...(Salvo porque se ve contradecida por ¿...?)


Totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## RockyBalboa

Larroja said:


> Per intenderci, io mi immagino un contesto di questo tipo: "L'opera di Schuster è di importanza capitale per il pensiero del secolo scorso", ha riconosciuto Tizio. Una dichiarazione come questa dovrebbe far ben sperare, e infatti Schuster e le sue opere nel libro di Tizio vengono citate a piene mani; tuttavia, a ben guardare, ogni volta che Tizio lo cita, ne contraddice anche le posizioni.
> 
> Ma a questo punto, caro Rocky, non potresti dirci chi dice cosa?



El comienzo es como dice Larroja, vale decir que Tizio elogia los dichos de Schuster. Luego viene la frase que estamos tratando que continúa así:
" [...]; sennonché, è opportuno dirlo subito, fa poi un certo effetto, e non dei più rassicuranti, trovarli immersi in un contesto che si esprime pressoché costantemente in un linguaggio 'confessionale'". (Aclaremos que Schuster en verdad no tiene nada de 'confesional' y por eso el autor del texto que intento traducir quiere mostrar la incoherencia de Tizio).


----------



## Larroja

Grazie Rocky, credo la faccenda sia risolta... buon proseguimento nella traduzione!


----------

